# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Anyone like video games



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

I repair video game systems for a living. I am trying to make some extra cash before I have to pay for my next semester and my books. If anyone would be interested in getting a xbox modded, buying my modded xbox, buying a gamecube, or if anyone needs a video game system fixed just send me a pm.


----------



## noco37 (Aug 15, 2004)

Andrew,
Do you have any good reference for DS hardware mod or kit-bash? I like to dabble occasionally and I have not found good data on this.

noco37


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

I havent even seen a ds in person yet. I have been busy fixing xboxes and ps2s. I get about 200 to 300 systems a week that I have to fix. I am not sure about any mods to the ds yet. There was a site that I ordered some xbox skins off of for customers and they usally have skins for all types of systems. I have read about playing the ds through the internet but I have not looked into that yet. I know you can get a flash card and put a bunch of gba roms on it and play them off their. The only site I can think of off the top of my head that sells the would be www.lik-sang.com . If I run across anything else i will reply back.


----------

